# Questions about recommended site platform



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

I've been in the shirt printing business for quite a while but my original site was static HTML filled by me and current site is using WordPress. I've constantly been looking for some kind of e-commerce system so people can order online. Not sure if I want some kind of online designer or just go with like the Jakprints design....I sure as hell am not spending a monthly fee on some online designer. I read in these forms all the time and see nothing but disappointed people with those turnkey solutions.



My question is what system do you guys recommend? Online designer or just ability to upload A file?

If you can supply me names of recommended platform, Plugins or recommended shopping carts and ad dons I would really appreciate i

I've considered Woo commerce, Shopify,Wordpress... But I'm not really sure what direction to go. What I do know is I need some kind of online system where people can buy my services.

I would really appreciate some input


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

You can see what I did with my site. It has a store and instant quotes that can be submitted by customers. I built it using WooCommerce.

http://lehighvalleyprinting.com

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

How did you get all the shirts in there and the price quoting. Is that part of woo commerce or a plugin?


----------



## TreesfromSpace (Jul 11, 2015)

Wix is alright, their e-commerce option works well enough, relatively simple and easy to navigate. If you can code though I would really encourage that. Website builders limit your creativity a lot, but with coding the options are infinite. I'm a computer science major though, so coding doesn't scare me like it used to.


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

TreesfromSpace said:


> Wix is alright, their e-commerce option works well enough, relatively simple and easy to navigate. If you can code though I would really encourage that. Website builders limit your creativity a lot, but with coding the options are infinite. I'm a computer science major though, so coding doesn't scare me like it used to.


I wouldn't use a builder they is a no no. But I got my own servers so no need for wix


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

I think you can use wordpress and woocommerce. You can go to link 360+ Conversion Optimized WordPress eCommerce Themes and Templates | ThemeForest choose and buy theme. After you upload to your server and change data. I think it is solustion cheap and fast to create website.


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

lvprinting said:


> You can see what I did with my site. It has a store and instant quotes that can be submitted by customers. I built it using WooCommerce.
> 
> Lehigh Valley Screen Printing & Embroidery
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


Did my homework and it doesn't seem that your site uses woo commerce or Wordpress.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

mfreund said:


> Did my homework and it doesn't seem that your site uses woo commerce or Wordpress.


If you view the source you can see that he is using Woocommerce and the Flatsome theme for WordPress.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

mfreund said:


> Did my homework and it doesn't seem that your site uses woo commerce or Wordpress.


I also use a plugin called HideMyWP to protect from bots that search for Wordpress-based sites.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## teehugger (Jul 6, 2015)

there are a lot of e-com hosts out there that will let you create sites using templates. you'd really have to research your option if you went that route though as a lot of them use really crappy & generic looking templates and each host offers different services at different prices. what might be free at one host might be a monthly fee at another. there are some great host reviews out there, and you can always talk directly to the ones you're interested in for more details.

if you're building a site from scratch, whatever option you use, look into incorporating search engine optimization into it. it will require more work from you editing tags etc. or more money, but a site that's both search engine friendly and user friendly is a good investment for the long term.

if there's one simple critical piece of advice I could offer from reading a few SEO books, it would be make sure that you have a one page checkout! one host is known for its one page checkouts. potential buyers abandon carts the more complicated things become.

also, don't force buyers to create accounts. a lot of people gate that. give them the option, but don't make it a requirement. you'll get more conversions.

if you want to learn more about it, I posted a thread on the best e-com books I've read so far

mother effer!!! I've tried to post a link to the thread and every time I do, the site logs me out!


----------



## JackyBrown (Jan 23, 2014)

I love my HMW but I have found it doesn't block everything. 

wpthemedetector . com shows your theme and some plugins.


But your site looks great and I have decided to use the Flatsome theme as well since I like your example. 

I'm not planning on having a designer initially so instant quote won't be needed..

Any recommendations on plugins or other is appreciated...?


Well Done! 

JB




lvprinting said:


> I also use a plugin called HideMyWP to protect from bots that search for Wordpress-based sites.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

WooCommerce Custom T-Shirt Designer - WordPress | CodeCanyon
https://wordpress.org/plugins/tshirt-designer/


----------

